# A new Chapter



## Tin Falcon (Jan 12, 2014)

A new chapter in my life has officially begun. As of 0222 this date I am officially a grandfather. My Daughter- in -Love Jen bought Jessie Conrad into this world a 5 lb  18 inch long boy. 
So my son is a proud father. Jessie came a bit ahead of schedule but can come home as soon as he is eating well and showing a good appetite and some weight gain.   
Should not be a problem if he is anything like his father and grandfather.
I decided to wait a little and give  mom, dad, grandmothers and aunts a chance to tell the world.
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations Tin, or should I say gramps

I know you're already trying to decide what lathe to start the young man out with.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 12, 2014)

> I know you're already trying to decide what lathe to start the young man out with.


I think I will let him learn how to walk first !!
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Are you going to be Pop Pop Tin?
  cheepo45


----------



## Swifty (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations grandpa, our first grandchild is now 20 months old and already loves to go into the garage and turn the handles on my machines.

Paul.


----------



## littlelocos (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bmac2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations Grandpa 
Best Build Ever!
woohoo1


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations grandpa Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 13, 2014)

> Congratulations Grandpa
> Best Build Ever!



A fine miniature facsimile indeed. and then they grow but that too is a good thing. 
Better start getting the apprentice tool box organized and stocked.
Tin


----------



## Sshire (Jan 13, 2014)

Outstanding! Congrats, Gramps Falcon.


----------



## pkastagehand (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations Tin!  Welcome to the club.  It gets more fun when they start developing more interest in things other than eating and sleeping and p---ping... 

Paul

(Not that I'm an expert at this grandpa thing yet.  My first was just last June 15 and the second August 15.)


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 13, 2014)

It is reported that the president of the NEMES group was found holding his new grandson, still in the hospital, and he was explaining how to fire a locomotive. He wanted an early start.


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations I hope you get to spoil him everyday.

Todd


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations !  Grandad...
My pair are still thinking about it !!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 14, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> A new chapter in my life has officially begun. As of 0222 this date I am officially a grandfather. My Daughter- in -Love Jen bought Jessie Conrad into this world a 5 lb  18 inch long boy.
> So my son is a proud father. Jessie came a bit ahead of schedule but can come home as soon as he is eating well and showing a good appetite and some weight gain.
> Should not be a problem if he is anything like his father and grandfather.
> I decided to wait a little and give  mom, dad, grandmothers and aunts a chance to tell the world.
> Tin



Congrats to you and your Sir!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the good wishes . 
The kids are doing great And we expect will be fantastic parents. 
Jen was scheduled to come home today. Jesse is off the IV and eating well. I expect out of the ICU by now so doing well. Again thanks for the support. 
Tin


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations Tin!


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 14, 2014)

I hear grandchildren are great.  My oldest is 22, so I'm hoping to wait a bit longer.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations.  Forgot that part.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 15, 2014)

> I hear grandchildren are great. My oldest is 22, so I'm hoping to wait a bit longer.


We we kind of hoping college would come first for both of them. 
But he is 24 she 22 not kids anymore. And old enough to make there own decisions. Both know how to work and deal with people.
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 15, 2014)

Right now the only thing college guarantees is student loan debt.  If they are good, responsible kids, which I'll wager they are, they will do fine.  And you get to enjoy spoiling your first grandchild.


----------



## westender (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Tin.

It's never too early to take them to an engine and tractor show.  Granddaughter Miriam, 18 months at the time, was enthralled by the tractors at her first one. Her mother asked when the next local show would be. Can't wait until Spring.

Tom


----------



## kadora (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 25, 2014)

The grandson is still at the hospital. Last report things go as they are should be home in a week.
Tin


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tin, good to hear that he is a healthy mini Tin man. Health matters most!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

He is out of the isolette as of last night. ( what most of us would call an incubator)  Apparently they have been turning it dow a little at a time. although he has been allowed out for feeding and cuddling with mom and dad and grandparents, 
Tin


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 26, 2014)

Great news my second child was in an incubator for a couple days she had came out yellow jondis. She turned out just fine it's a common problem they told us.


----------



## pkastagehand (Jan 31, 2014)

westender said:


> Congratulations, Tin.
> 
> It's never too early to take them to an engine and tractor show.  Granddaughter Miriam, 18 months at the time, was enthralled by the tractors at her first one. Her mother asked when the next local show would be. Can't wait until Spring.
> 
> Tom



My wife and I took our youngest son to a tractor show his first week home.  Not sure he got much out of it.  Doesn't really care much about tractors now, but has gotten interested in tools and "crafty" sorts of things, so there's hope!

Paul (from MI)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 1, 2014)

And today!  the Grandson came home from the hospital to live in the real world.  Welcome Jesse

Thanks to all who have given well wishes. 
Tin


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 1, 2014)

You just have to remember grandkids are to spoil then send home, at least that's what my dad said!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope and pray I can be a better grandfather than either my father or my grandfather. 

My grandfather was a good man . He had a big heath scare when he was about 70  around the time I was born . The Doctor told him to give up driving. I spent a lot of time with him, every afternoon after school. He watched the old black and white tv and listened to the radio. Sometimes he would join the family for outings  but he was kind of chair bound and long periods on his feet were not enjoyable. He did not have a shop and make cool stuff like many of us here. 

My father was also a good man but could hold a grudge with an Iron grip. 
He to was about 70 when my son was born. we lived about 10 miles apart so opportunity for visits but not daily. My father did not drive either so he could not come here on his own. My parents bought a new to them house late in life and my dad was attempting to set up some what of a woodworking shop.  Do not think he ever made much in it. My dad was an excellent wood carver and was talented but few ever saw the talent come out. 

When My son was about 8 we were visiting my parents . My son  was in the back yard basically alone playing with his grandparents small dog. He decided to toss the dog in the pond. the dog swam out no real harm. My brother saw everything thought the window. And to compound things my son denied the act.  At that point my dad pretty much wanted nothing to do with my son and  made IMHO no effort to cultivate a relationship to his grandson. 

I hope to do better . I do not expect to see Jesse  everyday . but I do hope to see him regularly show him love ,fun times, and how to build things.
I am younger by about twenty years and I hope to use that to my advantage.
I did manage to get my daughter- in -Love to spend a day at an engine show. I hope the young part of the family will join my and my wife to shows and museums in the future. 

My son has made noises of moving out of state . And that will have to be his and his wife's decision. and we will do our best to stay close. 
That will be another new chapter in life I guess. 
Sorry for the rambles.
Tin


----------



## gus (Feb 3, 2014)

cheepo45 said:


> Congratulations! Are you going to be Pop Pop Tin?
> cheepo45




How about ''Tin Poppa''?

In Campbellsville,Ky,Poppa is commonly used for granpa.

One of my ex-bosses is Poppa to 2 dozen.


----------



## pkastagehand (Feb 3, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> I hope and pray I can be a better grandfather than either my father or my grandfather.  <stuff snipped>
> 
> I hope to do better . <more stuff snipped>
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're on the right track for doing just what you said about being better if you're thinking about it already.  I had two different grandfathers (doesn't everyone?).  By this I mean one was more hands on though we didn't see him very often (8-9 hour drive away) and the other had almost nothing to do with us except the occasional visit to the farm where I grew up (was his farm before that) which was mostly for checking out the farm or talking to his own kid.  His wife was gone by the time I was born.

The first grandpa had a shop, let us mess around in it (with his supervision) as we became able, he made up stories at bedtime for us, played with us as he had time, etc.  So was the much more grieved when he passed.  Both good men, not given to bad vices, loved their wives and didn't stray, etc.  But the way the one grandpa interacted with us grand kids I'll never forget and he set an example I hope to follow to.

My oldest and the one with the new daughter is already out of state.  I'm in SW Michigan and he is Montpelier VT.  It would be a very long one day trip or a two day trip to visit by car.  Expensive to fly.  So I've seen her once in person.  I don't know if they'll ever move closer.  That's their choice of course and I don't try to pressure or make them feel guilty or anything, but it would nice to see them more often.  We do have a web cam and try to video chat when we can.  

That son was not interested in my shop and wood/metal working activities growing up but now both he and his wife are taking interest in some of that so I'm doubly disappointed in that I could share some knowledge (very little of that) and my shop if they were closer.  Oh well.  Our youngest is in college and so we are semi-empty nesters and I'm enjoying that, speaking of new chapters.  He has also gotten interested in various things that lap over into my areas of interest (not model engines but metal and wood working) so that is fun, when I can help him figure something out or show him how to do something.

Our grandson is just under an hour away so we get to see him fairly often.  My wife more than me since she works part time and has gone over to be with our daughter and help with the baby while the dad is out town on work which he does with some regularity.  They were just here on Sat. and we watched Russell while they had a date alone.  Russ didn't want to sleep (I think he is so interested in his surroundings that he is afraid of missing out on something by sleeping; his mother was just the same) so I walked with him until he finally did fall asleep in my arms.  Glad I don't have to do that everyday or in the middle of the nights (one of the perks of grandparenthood) but oh how nice once in a while.  Once asleep I was able to just sit down in the rocker and read a book holding him.  (I was afraid he'd wake up if I tried to put him in bed.)

Hang in there and BE a grandpa!

Paul (from SW MI, not to be confused with the other Paul, the man behind the curtain)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 3, 2014)

> I had two different grandfathers (doesn't everyone?)


While it would seem two is the normal number it can vary . I grew up with one  Grandfather as my dad's dad passed before my father was born. And MY  father in law passed away before my wife and I were married. So my son also only had one . Some kids these days have four grandfathers and some have grandfathers that raise them as there own .
Jesse's other grandfather is in North Dakota and is already planning a trip east. He also know his way around machine tools although he has not been active with them in a a while . 

My son was interested in Model engine building some as a teen he has built a couple engines. 



> That son was not interested in my shop and wood/metal working activities growing up but now both he and his wife are taking interest in some of that so I'm doubly disappointed in that I could share some knowledge (very little of that) and my shop if they were closer.


There is the internet and video technology . Where there is a will there is a way. 

Tin


----------



## gus (Feb 3, 2014)

I am blessed with one son living with us and very caring. He has not found a woman he likes so bachelorhood is not ruled out. Our daughter is in Australia and we have two grandchildren aged 4 and six. Ari now 6 is going prep school and is up very early and roaring to go another great school days. Tasha wants to go prep too but that be next year.We can only visit our grandchildren once or twice yearly. Budget fare helped.
I am about to build one simple Tubal Cain Boiler Engine Plant for Ari. And later a Tractor Engine.
Hopefully this may plant the seeds for a future model engine builder.
Being located faraway from Ari and Tasha makes it difficult to be a good grandfather.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 3, 2014)

> Being located faraway from Ari and Tasha makes it difficult to be a good grandfather.


You can be and likely are a good grandfather Gus . 
but it does make regular personal contact a lot more difficult. 
Tin


----------



## Swifty (Feb 3, 2014)

I did not know either of my grandfathers, they had both passed away by the time that I came around. We have 3 boys, and we had regular visits to their grandparents. My father survived the longest, and the boys were all in their twenties when he passed away. My dad was proud of them all and they visited him often, he was an avid wood turner and boys all have something that he made.

We now have one grandson, and with his mum going back to part time work now, we have him for at least one night and day per week.
He is just on the verge of talking, so I will certainly be introducing him to the workshop and making simple things for him, probably in wood for a start.

Paul.


----------



## robcas631 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tin,

 You will be a terrific grandfather! And Gus is funny!


----------



## robcas631 (Feb 5, 2014)

Good deal Gus!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 5, 2014)

Again thanks to all for all the support and positive input.
Sunday afternoon I had the opportunity to hold my grandson for the first time. 
A chance to spend time with my grandson and my daughter in law. 
I was on the way to the stupid bowl party and chili cook off. Jen put dibs on the chili leftovers. My chili did not win any prizes but jen wanting the leftovers was all the vote I needed. 

And then yesterday I get the news that my niece, my older brothers younger Daughter is expecting a baby in August.So another grandchild in the family 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2014)

Life goes on .... last weekend  we found out my Niece is having a boy .Great news as my niece is  a little older than many first time mums and her hubby is an only child. 
My grandson and the kids are doing well. My son had talked about trying to get to cabin fever  with his family. But we have a customer that is moving and  needs someone that weekend so the one weekend he has to work is CF. Maybe next year. 
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 5, 2014)

Once you find out how much fun grandkids are, you'll wish you'd had them first!!! Congratulations!!---Brian


----------



## gus (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi GrandUncle.

Trust the weather has gone warmer. Over here its getting hotter--------33-------36 C. Bit of rain cools off a wee bitty.


Take care.


----------

